# Machine Knitting 1 Polygon x 4 = 1 Cape



## Entity

I had a cape that I machine knitted awhile back. I've often wore it except for when it was in the laundry. Being in a wheelchair, I noticed that wearing a cape was so much easier to put it on and take it off. So, I decided to make another one.

This lace cape was of my own design. It was machine knitted on a standard gauge knitting machine using tension 9 for this yarn (Tamm Sport 2/7, 100% acrylic).

It consisted of 4 polygons seamed together using the sew as you go technique. By using the Knit Leader, I drafted half of the polygon outline. Each completed polygon measured 4-inch at neckline x 20-inch hem edge x 18-inch in height.










At completion of the cape, I found out that the cape sat a bit tight with my broad shoulders. Next time, I will make a slight curve (instead of straight), at the shoulder to yield more room.

The lace pattern on the body was picked from a Japanese Pierrot Yarn hand knitting pattern (http://www.rakuten.co.jp/gosyo/461397/713923/714197/714650/). Whereas, the pointed lace edge pattern was taken from this website: http://newlace.blogspot.com/ I modified both lace stitch charts to easely apply for machine knitting. The lace patterns were hand-manipulated on the knitting machine.

The trimmings were hand crocheted all around.


----------



## crossettman

Beautiful....


----------



## suemoo00

Lovely work great colour :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter

Entity it is absolutely wonderful. My hat goes off to you.
To think that you designed the shape, incorporated the beautiful stitch pattern and then hand tooled it is amazing.
This I know would have taken a lot of thought/working out.
You should be looking at writing and selling your patterns.


----------



## KarlaHW

Wonderful. Hope you bring it to the next meeting.


----------



## ksojerio

Amazing!


----------



## KateWood

Truly Very Nice, I really like it.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

WOW!!! It is wonderful!! You are soooooo talented!! I love it. Maybe someday I will learn to do things like this..gotta practice more though!! thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Entity

Thank you all. 



KarlaHW said:


> Wonderful. Hope you bring it to the next meeting.


Thanks Karla. If I can make it, I'll bring it. Please do the same with your beautiful sweaters 



tpmcgoo2 said:


> WOW!!! It is wonderful!! You are soooooo talented!! I love it. Maybe someday I will learn to do things like this..gotta practice more though!! thanks so much for sharing!!


If you have either a knit leader, knit radar, knit tracer or a design software, you sure can do the same. You're talented (I've seen your works), and eager to learn, I don't see any reason why you can't do these type of things even now :thumbup:


----------



## tpmcgoo2

thanks Entity...all I have used is my 260 so have not used any of the knit leader etc stuff either but I will!! I am working on getting another machine into working order..it is a 930e but my h has been pretty sick lately so I have not knit. I don't even know what it will do...,LOL...gotta learn!!


----------



## Helgajr1

that is absolutely beautiful..


----------



## LUCYMARIE

What a talented lady you are. This is a beautiful peice of work. Shirley


----------



## bettyirene

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## roseknit

A lovely cape, well done


----------



## Torticollus

In a word - magnificent!


----------



## Zach

Absolutly brautiful.
I will put the bulky to use.


----------



## charliesrose

STUNNING!! So very beautiful, Entity. I just acquired a Studio 360 and am eager to learn the Knit Radar it has...ooooh, it looks like a lot to get under my belt...but, fun!


----------



## dolores angleton

Oh! how beautiful. Entity, If I could make my machines knit like that I would think I was in heaven. What a pro you are.


----------



## RhondaStech

You do fantastic work. That is beautiful!


----------



## Saroj

Entity said:


> I had a cape that I machine knitted awhile back. I've often wore it except for when it was in the laundry. Being in a wheelchair, I noticed that wearing a cape was so much easier to put it on and take it off. So, I decided to make another one.
> 
> This lace cape was of my own design. It was machine knitted on a standard gauge knitting machine using tension 9 for this yarn (Tamm Sport 2/7, 100% acrylic).
> 
> It consisted of 4 polygons seamed together using the sew as you go technique. By using the Knit Leader, I drafted half of the polygon outline. Each completed polygon measured 4-inch at neckline x 20-inch hem edge x 18-inch in height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At completion of the cape, I found out that the cape sat a bit tight with my broad shoulders. Next time, I will make a slight curve (instead of straight), at the shoulder to yield more room.
> 
> The lace pattern on the body was picked from a Japanese Pierrot Yarn hand knitting pattern (http://www.rakuten.co.jp/gosyo/461397/713923/714197/714650/). Whereas, the pointed lace edge pattern was taken from this website: http://newlace.blogspot.com/ I modified both lace stitch charts to easely apply for machine knitting. The lace patterns were hand-manipulated on the knitting machine.
> 
> The trimmings were hand crocheted all around.


Love your cape. I am heading towards this but still a ways to go.


----------



## patti de carteret

Oh my - that's one of the most beautiful piece of works I have seen in a long time. It gives me so much inspiration that I can make such cool things on my machine. I am going to go work on something now.
Pretty color and appears to be some super yarn.
very nice job
I want to see more projects.
Patti


----------



## Busylee

It is gorgeous. It gives us all hope and a target to shoot towards. You have amazing talent.


----------



## eileenjc

Lovely.work and pattern.

Eileen


----------



## Spellcheck

That's fabulous! You did a beautiful job, both in the design and in the execution! Bravo!!


----------



## Drenz

This is the most beautiful cape I have seen. Your do amazing work!


----------



## eberry5134

That is truly beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## euvid

It is just stunning. Wear it in good health.


----------



## euvid

Looked at the site. Now we only have to learn Japanese.


----------



## knitwitch36

lovely cape the hand tooled lace is so pretty


----------



## Briegeen

Clever lass, gorgeous


----------



## Beetytwird

Very Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! enjoy


----------



## GrammaAnn

So pretty!


----------



## Ellie in Houston

HI - You did it again!! You are a pro, my dear. See you tomorrow. Ellie


----------



## Lillysmom

Beautiful work! I admire your ability to combine patterns and make the cape your own.


----------



## martina

That is beautiful.


----------



## Karzie

Stunning. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## valturner

looks wonderful, you are very clever, should be very proud of what you have done


----------



## gracefulknits

So very lovely.


----------



## MKjane

Your cape is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## timannmom

Very very beautiful .. wish I could machine knit like that ... love the lace pattern!


----------



## Woefkins

Such a beautiful cape! The lace is really wonderful. I must agree with Lillysmom. Admiration for your craftmanship and abilities, well done!
Hannet


----------



## Entity

Thanks again everyone for your sweet compliments. Giving you encouragements to continue and progress in machine knitting was my main purpose for Show 'n Tell. I'm so glad to see that this has been accomplished.



euvid said:


> Looked at the site. Now we only have to learn Japanese.


You don't need to Euvid. I don't speak nor write Japanese. If this was something that inhibit any of you from following a Japanese pattern, I wouldn't have shared it. It would have been redundant by sharing it, wouldn't it?

Japanese patterns are so well illustrated that a non-speaking Japanese knitter can fully understand the pattern process.

However, beside knowing how to hand or machine knitting, there are a couple of "know how" that you _do_ need to acquire in order to follow a Japanese pattern. None of these require in knowing how to read Japanese.

The 1st one is knowing the *metric system.* Say, weren't most, if not all, knitting machines built within the metric system? Japanese patterns are measured in centimeters (cm) and work the same way. 2ndly, knowing how to *read a stitch chart and its symbols.* It's a schematic, a map to help the knitter to follow the pattern. The knitting symbols used in Japanese stitch patterns are globally recognized. Once you've learned how to read them, it isn't hard to apply the process for machine knitting.

May I recommend the following websites and books to assist you better with Japanese patterns.
*Websites:*
http://www.tata-tatao.to/knit/e-index.html
http://cottonandcloud.com/blog/translating-patterns-japanese-to-english-patterns-by-japanese-knitting-superstar-mitsuharu-hirose/
*Books:*
Japanese for Machine Knitters by Mary Weaver
Charts Made Simple: Understanding Knitting Charts Visually by JC Briar

Tip: Some Japanese _machine knitting_ pattern magazines have illustrated directions on how to apply a symbol to machine knitting. These magazines are no longer been published but they are obtainable through eBay, Abebooks and Amazon. If you can obtain just one of these magazines such as Zaza and Zippy, it will help you to convert a hand knit stitch pattern to machine knitting by the symbols used.

Hope these tips help you in using Japanese patterns. There are so many beautiful Japanese and Chinese patterns out there. It's ashamed if we let the language barrier to keep us from using them.


----------



## kestrelz

beautiful


----------



## dwidget

what a beautiful cape you have made for yourself. it is very inspirational.


----------



## 30Knitter

That was a lot of work!!! Beautiful cape. At the seminar this month, Richard Smith will be demonstrating lace techniques and how to make lace patterns for the knitting machine. In other words how to make lace patterns to work with the lace carriage.


----------



## Entity

30Knitter said:


> That was a lot of work!!! Beautiful cape. At the seminar this month, Richard Smith will be demonstrating lace techniques and how to make lace patterns for the knitting machine. In other words how to make lace patterns to work with the lace carriage.


The "alot of work" that involved for this cape were mainly the planning of it. Once I knew how I wanted it to be, it was a quickie. With some organization and having the right tools, hand-manipulating was a cinch. It was quicker than it seemed.

From a stitch chart, one can convert it to a punchcard or program it into the electronic unit, and use it in conjunction with the lace carriage. However, not _all_ lace patterns are worth or capable to be programmed or created a punchcard for. Some lace patterns are so elaborated that the lace carriage would have to make many many passes before all the stitches are transferred in one row. This is where hand-manipulating comes in handy. With many lace patterns, it is faster, and better for the knitting machine, to hand-manipulate them rather than using the lace carriage.


----------



## malfrench

This is one of the most beautiful capes I have seen. You are terrific.


----------



## c8071

This is truly beautiful and classy. You have inspired me as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ladyleopard3

WOW!! That is a LOT of thinking, planning, and work!!! Patty S


----------



## riggy

Wow and done on a knitting machine - how clever are you - its really lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewingbuster

Beautiful. I like the color, the pattern, the shape You should sell or post your pattern. I live in an area with many seniors (plus 70's, 80's, 90's) and they would love something like this.


----------



## Entity

Thanks everyone.



sewingbuster said:


> Beautiful. I like the color, the pattern, the shape You should sell or post your pattern. I live in an area with many seniors (plus 70's, 80's, 90's) and they would love something like this.


Unfortunately, the pattern wasn't written down. By using the Knit Leader, this process could be avoided. Besides, this pattern needs to be modified to yield more room at the shoulder. It'd be awhile before I can knit another one. I got too much on my plate for the next 12 months. My nephew needs all the help he can get to organize his wedding. Got to make room in my home for out of town guests :|


----------



## sewingbuster

Enjoy the wedding and the guests. Your help will be greatly appreciate, I am sure.


----------



## cynthiaknits

Gorgeous!!


----------



## meknit

just beautiful just beautiful


----------



## riggy

That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Entity

Thanks everyone. It's becoming one of my favorite item to wear. With hot flashes, it's one easy garment to swing it off and swing it back on :mrgreen:


----------



## mtnmama67

Torticollus said:


> In a word - magnificent!


Hadn't seen this topic before..Enity - thanks for the link to this..beautiful cape!! How talented you arre!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Redhead1951

So lovely, and you are so modest, I'd be crowing from the rooftop if I did this! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ksojerio

I think you should write up the pattern and sell it!!


----------



## Entity

Thanks everyone for your responds.



ksojerio said:


> I think you should write up the pattern and sell it!!


The pattern I jot down needs to be modified. I will be making one for a friend toward the end of the year. At the time, I will rewrite the pattern. We'll see how it goes.

To tell you the truth, if I write up anything, most likely, it'd be provided for free use. I've been blessed with so many freebies from machine knitters, anything that I'd be providing will be only a small "paying forward".


----------



## tpmcgoo2

But, being able to buy beautiful patterns is a gift for us too,...I love to find wonderful new patterns and have a couple of designers that I watch for what they do and what you do Entity is equally as wonderful!!


----------



## Entity

tpmcgoo2 said:


> But, being able to buy beautiful patterns is a gift for us too,...I love to find wonderful new patterns and have a couple of designers that I watch for what they do and what you do Entity is equally as wonderful!!


Thanks but.... You mean, you don't like free stuffs? :mrgreen:

To me, free patterns = free knowledge which is a wonderful thing to be able to give.

I was engaged in jewelry making prior to machine knitting. More specific, it was wirework. As I was learning how to make open spirals, I was frustrated with the one technique that everyone was taught and teaching. It was one of those technique that you can achieve a decent spiral only through experience. Then, if you want to make another one exactly the same, it's another _try_. One day, I remembered of using these incense coils to keep mosquitoes away. From that, I developed a new technique to do open spirals evenly and much easier. Duplicating the same size spiral was not a problem neither. A beginner could easily learn and achieve this technique in the first try or two.

I wrote up a tutorial and offered it for free on a jewelry lessons website. At the same time, I posted it on YouTube as well. I could have charged for the tutorial but I doubt that it would have reached to as many people as it has been. With a "free" label, people are much less hesitant to download for review. In turn, by looking at the tutorial, they learned something new. Even teachers all around the world have been embracing this new technique of making open spirals. If I had put a $$$ amount by this tutorial, it would not have received so widely and successfully.

The way I see it, giving someone free knowledge surpasses making a few bucks. Not that I don't need the money since I live on a fixed & limited income but to be able to share a knowledge to someone freely, it is so invaluable.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

I do agree with you and like to share if I can too and really appreciate others that share so willingly of their efforts. WTG and may good things come to you in return!!


----------



## valturner

I too love to share my knowledge free, get so much more knowing I have helped someone.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk

That really is beautiful and looks so comfortable 
Sarah x


----------



## nannie343

This cape is so beautiful.


----------



## littlewind53

so beautiful.


----------



## rhomin

I am stunned by this pattern! It has everything going for it - eyecarching style and elegance, practicality, achievability( well you've got me believing I could do it) and a fresh new look to it. It's easy to picture it in a lot of different colours and textures - I think with cables instead of lace it would a beautiful Autumn cape too. The style would suit any age group and wouldn't it be so cute on a little one and so easy to manage in and out of a car seat or stroller. I searched recently for a bed jacket pattern for a lady who has had a long spell in hospital and had drips in for all that time. She feels the cold so sleeveless or bolero styles just weren't warm enough. This would be a very pretty alternative. Your reasons for giving it freely are commendable but I'm sure people would queue up for this pattern and if you sold it to aid a charity they would do very well from it.Just a thought as I can see the time and talent that has gone into planing and producing this gorgeous capelet ???? what do I call it?


----------



## Entity

Thanks everyone. 

I've been meaning to make another one and at the same time write down a detailed pattern. I haven't had time to do so. Maybe, after the holidays are over, I can find time to do it. 

Thanks for suggesting putting a price on it and help out a charity. I'll think about it. 

Again, thanks for all the feedbacks and compliments.


----------



## RhondaStech

Wow!! Your cape is absolutely stunning!


----------



## showperson

What an inspiration! I am working on my first knit leader sweater and finding it is not as easy as I thought it would be to tell how many stitches to decrease on curves. Thanks to your post, I am more willing to keep at it. Thank you.


----------



## sross512004

Positively beautiful. Your design is outstanding. You are very talented.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynn-Philly

Beautiful.


----------



## Entity

Lynn-Philly said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you.

With all the compliments I've received, I do want to make another cape with a different lace pattern. Hopefully, I can scratch it off from my wish list by the end of the year.


----------



## meknit

Wow now that is something I would wear it is beautiful


----------



## carolelee

Love your beautiful work.


----------



## dianag1968

Would it be possible to get the pattern plz, this is beautiful


----------



## knitteerli

Beautiful cape and so suitable for a wheelchair user. Very nice work!


----------



## meknit

I conquer a pattern would be great, even if I have to pay for it, it would be worth it.


----------



## Entity

Thanks everyone for the compliments.



dianag1968 said:


> Would it be possible to get the pattern plz, this is beautiful


I didn't really follow a written pattern nor did I write one up. As explained on my 1st post, I charted an outline (such as the one below) on a Mylar sheet to use in conjunction with the Knit Leader.

The Knit Leader is a device to use with the Brother knitting machines. It dictates how many stitches and rows to knit a garment by following the charted outline.

A similar device using for the same purpose is also available with other brand knitting machines. They would be called a Knit Radar and Knit Tracer.

Note: I also mentioned that the outline below resulted in a little tight at my shoulders. If any of you want to follow the outline below, please take this into consideration.

Any dimension on this outline can be altered to your need. eg: The 2" ("=inches) measurement at the neckline resulted in a total 16" neckline once all 4 pieces are grafted. You may want it to be wider or narrower according to your like.


----------



## MKDesigner

WOW, says it all. ☺ perfect for wheelchairs. I knit a lot of laprobes for wheelchair folks, but never thought of a cape ... That's brilliant. Thanks for sharing.
Marge


----------



## eileenjc

lovely,


Eileen


----------



## Huckleberry

Beautiful.


----------



## GinB

Your cape is stunning...and the color is so bright and cheerful. Your MK skill is quite impressive.


----------



## ptober

Beautiful!


----------



## josephine26

well done it is beautiful.


----------



## Teebird

Magnificent!!!a milestone to try to reach.


----------



## pink knitter

very nice!


----------



## suedenie

Beautiful Work


----------



## DickWorrall

I am always amazed at what people make on their knitting machines.
Love it.
Dick


----------



## tpmcgoo2

Your cape is really pretty! I love easy to wear items......
Might give this s go if my shoulder can handle it before surgery.


----------



## delite163

Very pretty lace with the deep plum


----------



## Entity

tpmcgoo2 said:


> Your cape is really pretty! I love easy to wear items......
> Might give this s go if my shoulder can handle it before surgery.


Thank you. I wear this one so often. I've been planning to make another one as soon as all my equipment are out of storage, and set up again.

Yes, you should knit one up. Hope your surgery goes well and heal up quickly.


----------

